
Soon, teams will define and deliver software in a VR/AR, supported by AI agents - petermuryshkin
While this is yet &quot;just&quot; a master concept, we work on it since two years and since it is time to discuss with broader community.<p>Imagine you have a mix of your favourite IDE, DevOps tools and RiftSketch&#x2F;Dockercraft, this on enterprise maturity level, for all roles.
======
petermuryshkin
[http://sigspl.org/2016/02/15/devops-and-beyond-a-forecast-
on...](http://sigspl.org/2016/02/15/devops-and-beyond-a-forecast-on-upcoming-
generations-of-software-production-lines-spl/)

